# best finish for a reclaimed wood (probably oak) dining table



## tanner (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi-

I'm looking to have a reclaimed wood dining table made--something quite large with a very thick slab of wood for the top. One woodworker I'm talking with said he could do a 2-3 inch slab of oak for me. The thing I'm stuck on is trying to figure out what kid of finish would be best.

We want it to be really special, but the table will get daily use by an active family with kids, lots of cooking, NO coasters or placemats, etc. I'm thinking a finish that allows for the little marks and dings and rings and such ADD to the look, rather than mess it up, would be best. I've seen some tables that seem to have a poly finish that leaves white rings with watermarks, some that seem to show through a lighter color if it gets scratched, etc. I WOULD like to stain it fairly dark, if not unevenly, though... What finish would be best? Stained and then oiled? Tung Oil? (Is that safe for eating surfaces?) I do like the look of a satin poly very much, but I'm thinking you have to be too careful with that. Is that true? I'm trying to balance looking good with something that will last several lifetimes and be easy to care for, will age very well, etc. I would VERY MUCH appreciate your expert adivce here!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Poly tends to be one of the more durable finishes for things like busy kitchen tables, and is typically easy to apply. I've used a phenolic resin called Waterlox that seems fairly durable too.


----------



## tanner (Sep 8, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Poly tends to be one of the more durable finishes for things like busy kitchen tables, and is typically easy to apply. I've used a phenolic resin called Waterlox that seems fairly durable too.


Would both poly and Waterlox be good to use without tablecloths and coasters? Most shops where I've looked at in-stock tables with poly finishes tell me i must use them... Also, will neither of those end up peeling?

thanks!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have used satin varathane to refinish some old tables and so far it seems to be standing up quite well. I haven't noticed any water marks from my beer stein so far.

Gerry


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I would use Waterlox Original Varnish its made with a phenolic resin and tung oil. Its harder than polyurethane varnish and I think it looks better.

Regards

Jerry
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jerry said:


> I would use Waterlox Original Varnish its made with a phenolic resin and tung oil. Its harder than polyurethane varnish and I think it looks better.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry



That's a good suggestion. I would also recommend a conversion varnish, or a crosslinked waterbased polyurethane. I do have concerns according to the "slab description" is that the thickness and size may be prone to cracking and splitting.


----------

